# guinea pigs - rapeseed and... pva glue- huthces



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

can piggies eat rapeseed?

freshly picked or dried?

we have loads of it in our horse feild. horses wont eat it.... can guinea pigs? as will be cutting it down as its taking over....... stupid farmer planting it!

also just got 30 OSB boards to m ake my wall of hutches i got told to roller them in pva glue to make them waterproof? will this work? as he says this is what he does for his ferrets/chickens/ducks


thanks:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you sure it's rapeseed & not ragwort? I never used osb for hutches (always used ply & never had any problems with it).


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Are you sure it's rapeseed & not ragwort? I never used osb for hutches (always used ply & never had any problems with it).


 
I wondered about that too:gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

OSB does fall appart quite quickly, i`ve never used it for hutches.

you might get away with it for the backs/sides/roofs if you protect it, but i sure wouldnt use it for the bottoms.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

no its not ragwart i have pulled all that out its definatly rape seed as the stupid farmer planted it in the feild a few mtrs away few years back, but he got reported and had to plow it in but too late damage is done. its everywhere.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry i dont quite understand - so you all reported a farmer for growing crops on his own land? isnt that what farmers do for a living?


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> sorry i dont quite understand - so you all reported a farmer for growing crops on his own land? isnt that what farmers do for a living?


Just what I was thinking :|


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

rape is grown for the seeds that are pressed to make the oil to fry your chip so a few blow around when they`re harvesting. 
not sure how anyone can stop that?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the 'rapeseed' plants just in case it is ragwort?

My ponies have rape fields next to their field but there's never been any in their field and it's been there every few years for ages.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

well round here they arnt allowed to plant it near any houses, there was a big up roar as it was getting everywhere, growing in people roofs, driveways, taking over thier gardens + causing alot of hay fever people alot of problems. he planted it anyway cause he thinks he is the dogs:censor:
loads of people reported him as all farmers round here know they are only allowd to plant it in open space. he got fined by the council several thousand pounds and had to plow it in. but this was all before we moved to our new stables/turn out. in someones garden.

its definalty rape. i know what ragwort is.:whistling2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep there are rules about where you can plant rapeseed. Not sure I would feed it to guineas though.

For waterproofing try matt yacht varnish. Takes ages for the fumes to go but is really top stuff!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Nix said:


> Yep there are rules about where you can plant rapeseed. Not sure I would feed it to guineas though.
> 
> For waterproofing try matt yacht varnish. Takes ages for the fumes to go but is really top stuff!



yeah i thought there was i thought everyone knew that. so i thought maybe was only around here. ahh okay will take a look at that. cheers.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I only know as I came across it when looking up something for my job (pesticide regulation including plant protection products). 

Trouble is with PVA if it gets wet a lot it will go sticky again. Yacht varnish won't  but the fumes are killer. Once you think you can't smell it anymore (do it in a very well ventilated place) dry it more under heat. Then when those fumes are gone, it is good to go.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

would it not be safe being a brassica?
i`ve never heard of it being fed to animals though


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> would it not be safe being a brassica?
> i`ve never heard of it being fed to animals though


whats that the rapeseed? well i just wondered if it can come in any use.. but we have dried some and the horses r eating it :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I think you should read this:

Equine Nutrition and Feeding - Google Books

It does not recommend you feed horses unrefined rape seed due to toxins given off due to parts of it being undigestable. Tbh i wouldnt risk it. Just stick to rape seed oil


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I think you should read this:
> 
> Equine Nutrition and Feeding - Google Books
> 
> It does not recommend you feed horses unrefined rape seed due to toxins given off due to parts of it being undigestable. Tbh i wouldnt risk it. Just stick to rape seed oil


She wants know if guinea-pigs can eat it, not horses


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Chances are if horses can't eat it, guineas can't either.


----------

